# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Etsimässä jäykkäperää 600€ Budjetilla

## Muki13

Viimeisin pyöräni varastettin ja olen etsimässä uutta pyörää joka sopisi paremmin hyppelyihin ja trail ajoon. Entinen pyöräni oli White xc 290 comp 20 ja oma kokemus pyörän kanssa oli hyvä, mutta pyörä ei tuntunut kovin kestävältä. Itseltäni ei löydy kovinkaan paljoa tietoa pyörien hinnoista, mutta apu kelpaa. Ihan uutta en kaipaile, mutta jokin halvempi aloittelija pyörä joka kuitenkin kestäisi paremmin oisi etsinnässä.
Mittoja kuskista (172cm/65kg)

----------


## Pistol-Pete

Tuolla budjetilla ei saa ku käytettyjä jäykkäperiä, mitkä soveltuisi tuohon käyttötarkoitukseen. Esim. Fillaritoria kannattaa seurata jos vaikka löytyis joku Kona Honzo tai vastaava long and slack fillari. Uudet vastaavat alkaa lähtee 1400-1500€ ylöspäin.

----------


## Sambolo

Jep käytettyä suosittelen myös,  omani kuvauksia vastaavan myin öpaut tuohon hintaan just. Kovin suosittu kategoria alemmassa hintaluokassa, omakin meni kaupaks alle vuorokaudessa, että voi olla vaikeeta löytää.

----------

